# any basketmakers here?



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

My Grandpa and Dad made baskets from white oak splits, among other things.
Dad always tried to teach me, but being a teenager way back then, I had more important (or so I thought at the time) interests to pursue.
About a year ago, I started teaching myself basketweaving using flat and round reeds (I am alas no longer physically able to harvest white oak for splits). I have also taught myself how to make coiled pinestraw baskets as my grandmother did. Haven't really tried to sell any - have given several to friends and family. Very therapeutic and relaxing, at least for me.....  

click the link for some photos of my first attempts....

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v613/gerjoi/Baskets/


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm a basketmaker, on a small scale. I've never used reed or splits though. I used to make baskets out of vines and other plant materials I gathered and dried. Kudzu makes especially nice baskets! I gave that up when my poison ivy allergy got too bad! :nono: 

Currently, I stick to coiled baskets, but I miss doing the vine ones.

Meg


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

That's too bad about your poison ivy allergy - I just LOOK at it from 50 feet away and break out. LOL! Will have to try the kudzu or maybe some wild grape vine this fall after the garden winds down....


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

They are lovely - I planted some willow a while ago in the hopes that one day I will get my workshop tidy enough to try the basketmaking. 

In the meantime - I'm more of a basket case than a basket maker  

hoggie


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, Hoggie!
If we ever get out of this :flame: drought, I plan on planting some basket willows!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice baskets  I've often thought of weaving baskets using the leaves of the so many cat tails that are around here. One of many things on my "to do list".




.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I have made pine needle and regular reed baskets, but found my fingers got really sore from working with the wet reeds, so gave it up, but did enjoy it. Nice work!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

The cattail leaves make nice baskets, especially on a frame of honeysuckle. 

If you want to work with honeysuckle, and you don't want all the bark strings peeling after you're done, you can strip them when you re-soak the dried vine by using a copper scrubby on them. Strips it off fairly quick and easy.

On the kudzu, if you're gonna try it, head back a bit into the woods on the edge of a field cover. You'll find kudzu vines hanging from the canopy to the ground, with nary a side shoot or bend...some easily an inch across, and flexible as rope. Grab ahold and swing on it like Tarzan, and it'll let go at the top and come on down. (Makes a good family outing...the kids love this part!) It's tempting to work it fresh, since it's so flexible, but it'll lose it's shape when it dries (ask me how I know  ) so best to dry and re-soak it like usual. But that straight stuff makes a great frame for large baskets, and even furniture. You can use it to make curved backs and arms on stick lawn and porch furniture. And after you frame out the big baskets, you can use whatever material you want as weavers, including the lighter type of kudzu. 

I always used a kiddy pool for resoaking my coils of vine. Had a plexiglas circle to fit and a couple bricks to hold the material underwater. 

Dang it, but I miss the fun and mess of that! I don't miss the poison ivy, though. I was starting to have systemic reactions to the stuff!

Meg


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I've been making baskets off and on for quite a few years. I learned how to harvest the oak and make the splits and handles from an old man that was still weaving at 98 yrs old! He made "usin' baskets". I can't physically do that any more either. I weave with reed also. Have used other things. I like making the coiled baskets too. Here's one of my baskets I made a few years ago:










Here's a few more:








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 

Keep on weavin' !


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I make baskets from pine needles. But haven't made any for a couple of years. Always have to many other things going on and never seem to be able to get back to making any.


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Countrystyle said:


> I've been making baskets off and on for quite a few years. I learned how to harvest the oak and make the splits and handles from an old man that was still weaving at 98 yrs old! He made "usin' baskets". I can't physically do that any more either. I weave with reed also. Have used other things. I like making the coiled baskets too.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful work! really loved the one with the antler - will have to attempt one like that for my deer hunting brother-in-law....


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, we don't have much in the way of woods or even farmland in this area for me to get the supplies for basketweaving from Mother Nature. I have used HH Perkins for my supplies, though, when I tried to teach myself. 

I'd like to start learning again...


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

oldgaredneck said:


> Countrystyle said:
> 
> 
> > I've been making baskets off and on for quite a few years. I learned how to harvest the oak and make the splits and handles from an old man that was still weaving at 98 yrs old! He made "usin' baskets". I can't physically do that any more either. I weave with reed also. Have used other things. I like making the coiled baskets too.
> ...


I second that! :goodjob: :goodjob: I especially like the egg baskets.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

oldgaredneck said:


> My Grandpa and Dad made baskets from white oak splits, among other things.
> Dad always tried to teach me, but being a teenager way back then, I had more important (or so I thought at the time) interests to pursue.
> About a year ago, I started teaching myself basketweaving using flat and round reeds (I am alas no longer physically able to harvest white oak for splits). I have also taught myself how to make coiled pinestraw baskets as my grandmother did. Haven't really tried to sell any - have given several to friends and family. Very therapeutic and relaxing, at least for me.....
> 
> ...


Wow, they are beautiful! I'll be giving it a try soon, well next year, when my Arctic willows are big enough to harvest from


----------

